# 3-30-14 Cobia Report



## willr86 (Mar 25, 2014)

Went Cobia Fishing yesterday and literally right when we get out of the pass and head towards the pier we are crusing for ten mins and a Cobia pops up from the bottom right on top of the boat. All hell breaks loose and we got 2 throws but it was so spooked and darted. We chased it for a bit but no luck. No one saw the fish til it was literally 8ft off the boat. Shitttttttty! Had nightmares all last night about it. Probably was a 30-35lb fish. Good sign is that we saw one. While driving by other boats giving the signal i saw a bunch of zeros. I got a feeling next weekend in primetime. 

Thought i would share, but really depresed.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

At least you saw one!!!....Good Job!!!....It won't be long now!!!


----------



## willr86 (Mar 25, 2014)

Dynamic said:


> At least you saw one!!!....Good Job!!!....It won't be long now!!!


Thats what i keep telling myself. More prepared next time. Cant wait for the constant 75 degree weather to hit


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice report. I myself went out on Saturday. No luck 5 to 7 rollers in the pass. Water temp off the bottom finder was 63.7.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't doubt you seen one. Tim and I were minding our own business fishing the p cola jetties Saturday morning. The boat on the south side of the jetties yells over to us about a big cobia on the north side of them. Tim was ready with a rod rigged with a jig but she just did not want to be bothered by us. We have caught them there before but not with the water being so cold as it was Saturday. It got to warm up some time I hope.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

My son had my boat out today and saw one caught close to the pier..


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmmmm? 52mi today...Water temp dropped. No Sign of'em. saw No boat's turn.

Navare pier today.











My Lil Redhead at the helm.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

willr86 said:


> Went Cobia Fishing ... crusing for ten mins and a Cobia pops up from the bottom right on top of the boat..


must have been epic to have a cobia on top of the boat. guessing it was pretty big!?


----------



## Hadden (Apr 3, 2014)

We will gettem next time little guy


----------

